# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من أجمل قصائد الرثاء لا بد ان تذرف عيناك

## الأيام

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .. وبعد .. 


فإني ممن يحبون الشعر العربي الفصيح .. وخاصة القديم منه .,.,. 


ويقال أن أصدق الشعر الرثاء ,.,.,


فمن أجمل قصائد الرثاء التي مرت علي .. رثاء بهاء الدين زهير لابنه ... وهي من أجمل القصائد ,,



نترككم مع القصيدة ... اقرأها كلها ... واترك لدموعك العنان في الجريان ..




نـهاك عن الغـــوايــة مـا نهاكـــا ********* وذقت من الصبابة ما كفاكا

وطال سراك في ليل التصابي ********* وقد أصبحت لم تحمد سراكا

فـلا تـجــزع لـحــادثـة اللـيـالـي ********* وقل لي إن جزعت فما عساكا

و كـيــف تــلـوم حـادثـة وفــيـهـا ********* تبين من أحبك أو قلاكا

بروحي من تـذوب علـيه روحـي ********* وذق يا قلب ما صنعت يداكا

لـعـمـري كـنـت عــن هـذا غـنـيـا ********* ولم تعرف ضلالك من هداكا

ضنيت من الهوى وشقـيـت مـنه ********* وأنت تجيب كل هوى دعاكا

فـدع يـا قـلب مـا قـد كـنـت فـيـه ********* ألست ترى حبيبك قد جفاكا

لـقـد بلغـت بـه روحـي التـراقي ********* وقد نظرت به عيني الهلاكا

فيـا من غـاب عـنـي وهـو روحي*********وكيف أطيق من روحي انفكاكا

حبيبـي كيـف حــتى غـبت عـنـي*********أتعلم أن لي أحدا سواكا 

أراك هـجـرتــنـي هـجــرا طـويـلا*********وما عودتني من قبل ذاكا

عـهـدتـك لا تـطـيـق الصـبر عـني*********وتعصي في ودادي من نهاكا

فـكـيـف تــغـيـرت تـلـك السـجـايا ********ومن هذا الذى عني ثناكا

فـــلا والـلـه مــا حـــاولـت عـــذرا ********فكل الناس يعذر ما خلاكا 

ومـــا فـارقــتــنـي طـوعـا ولـكـن ********دهاك من المنية ما دهاكا

لقد حـكـمـت بـفـرقـتـنـا الليــالي ********ولم يك عن رضاي ولا رضاكا

فليـتك لـو بـقيـت لـضـعـف حـالي********وكان الناس كلهمو فداكا 

يــعــز عـلـيّ حـيـن أديــر عــيـنـي********أفت  ش فى مكانك لا أراكا

ولــــم أر فـــــي ســــواك ولا أراه********شمائلك المليحة أو حلاكا

ختـمت عـلى ودادك فـي ضـميري *******وليس يزال مختوما هناكا

لـــقـــد عجــلـت إلـيـك يد الـمـنـايـا******* وما استوفيت حظك من صباكا

فوا أسفي لجسمك كـيـف يـبـلـى******* ويذهب بعد بهجته سناكا

ومـــــا لـي أدّعـــي أنــّـى وفـــىّ******* ولست مشاركا لك في بلاكا

تــمــوت ولا أمـوت عـــلـيـك حـزنــا******* وحق هواك خنتك في هواكا

ويـا خــجــلـي إذا قــالــوا مـــحــبّ******* ولم أنفعك فى خطب أتاكا

أرى البـاكـيـن فـيـك مـعـي كـثـيـرا******* وليس كمن بكى من قد تباكى

فــيـا مـن قـد نــوى سـفـرا بـعـيـدا******* متى قل لى رجوعك من نواكا

جــــزاك الله عـنّـي كـــل خــــيـــــر******  * وأعلم أنّه عنّي جزاكا

فيـا قــبــر الـحــبـيــب وددت أنـّــي****** حملت ولو على عيني ثراكا

ســقـاك الغـيــــــــــ  ـث هـتـّانـا وإلاّ ****** فحسبك من دموعي ما سقاكا

ولا زال الســـــــلام عــلـيـك مـنـّي****** يرفّ مع النسيم على ذراكا

----------

